# Valve Cover Opinions Please



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

What do you guys think of these valve covers?

I have Morrosos on mine now and nothing on the car is Morroso (?).

I'd also appreciate an opinion on valve cover gaskets. I'm thinking the Fel Pro all rubber is better than the cork/rubber combos.

As always, the novice thanks you for your sage advice and opinion.:cheers

Rickster


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If you don't like the original style chrome covers these are very nice. Do they have the dripper inside ?
Oh yeah, the gaskets. I always liked the all rubber gaskets best and they are reusable if you need to pull the cover off in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Way :cool :cool :cool ! Where did you find them? I would very much like to put a set on my motor! I currently have M/T, with nothing else to match.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

ive seen them on ebay.also i liked the finned type v covers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The fins are a pain to clean tho......


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

we have the old school finned cal custom covers. our car is the way it was done in 1978, nothing has changed on it from the prvious 2 owners.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Summit and Jegs both have them:

GM Performance 25534420

GM Performance 25534420 - GM Performance Parts Die-Cast Aluminum Valve Covers - summitracing.com

Just finished ordering a set along with Fel Pro rubber gaskets! 

Thanks Amigos!

Rickster Sends....


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Here's a picture of my inspiration for the valve covers.

This is Sam Campanella's 64 Hot Rod!

Wow....


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Koppster said:


> Summit and Jegs both have them:
> 
> GM Performance 25534420
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. They sure do look purty.....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> Summit and Jegs both have them:
> 
> GM Performance 25534420
> 
> ...


I have waaaaaay too much other stuff to buy before I can consider goodies. They do look nice but I'll wait to see if you can keep the oil in them without baffles.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Mitch,

You're losing me....baffles?

Rick


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Here's a pic of a baffle.










The baffle prevents oil from directly entering the breather and coming out on the cover. 
In my search for this pic, I came across these....it is a live link to a Milodon websirte.

BAFFLED BREATHER GROMMET This special valve cover breather grommet is foam-filled and will aid in preventing excessive oil blowing from the breather. Packaged in two per set and fits all non-baffled valve covers with standard 1.22" diameter hole. 85673










They are made my Milodon and go in the cover hole and then the breather pushes in it. It will do basically the same thing. The oil will hit the sides and run down but the crankcase pressure goes out the slots to the vent.
There are probably other manufacturers that make these, so see what is available in your area.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Now you've freaked me out, I didn't realize they weren't baffled.

The Morosos I have on their now are baffled.

Crap, maybe I should cancel the "pretty" Pontiac covers. :confused

Rick


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> Now you've freaked me out, I didn't realize they weren't baffled.
> 
> The Morosos I have on their now are baffled.
> 
> ...


You should be OK using the baffled grommet. Anything to keep the oil from being flung directly into the breather will help.
Are the "pretty" covers set up for a pushin fill cap ? Do you have that style now in the Moroso covers or is that another expense ?? sequences.....


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> You should be OK using the baffled grommet. Anything to keep the oil from being flung directly into the breather will help.
> Are the "pretty" covers set up for a pushin fill cap ? Do you have that style now in the Moroso covers or is that another expense ?? sequences.....



No, they are not. I will have purchase the grommets you are reccomending and some generic caps, don't think my chrome Moroso caps will match up very well...

I have got to get a grip on my GTO OCD...ha! :willy:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rick, I was just back in your horn thread looking at the Moroso's. They are tall covers and may be there for a reason. Do you know if you have roller rockers and posi-locks ?? I'm assuming with the aluminum heads, it's running a higher lift cam too and roller rockers. The Pontiac covers appear to be the standard low cover and may not clear the hardware on the head.....
Need to get a height spec on the Pontiacs and compare to the Moroso's.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> Rick, I was just back in your horn thread looking at the Moroso's. They are tall covers and may be there for a reason. Do you know if you have roller rockers and posi-locks ?? I'm assuming with the aluminum heads, it's running a higher lift cam too and roller rockers. The Pontiac covers appear to be the standard low cover and may not clear the hardware on the head.....
> Need to get a height spec on the Pontiacs and compare to the Moroso's.


Yeh, I sent Summit an email about the Edelbrock heads and they said no problem; however,.....

This is getting ugly, going to call Summit and see if I can canx, they haven't shipped yet.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Duh....followed your Summit link..........cover height is stock. Need to see if they will clear the rockers, etc. before you take a golden shower on these....:willy:

They will work with the heads, it's what's under the cover that you need to measure for clearance.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Cancelled....I'm gonna live with the Morosos...dang it! Guess they are on there for a reason.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry....... didn't mean to be the grim reaper.
Just hate to see your disappointment if they didn't clear and you spent all that coin for nothing. I think Summit would take them back but it's still a hassle.

Do you have a list of what has been done to the engine for future reference ? Is it running solid lifters that need periodic adjustment ??


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Found these at Butler Performance. They come 3 3/4 tall and would need holes drilled for the filler and breather and the same issue with baffled grommets. They'd be about $400 by the time you got them done.....


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

No, I don't but I have the phone number to the guy who "restored" and built the car. 

He told me the heads were off-the-shelf Edelbrock RPM Performers.

Edelbrock.com - Cylinder Heads - Pontiac - RPM

Looks to me like he just dressed out the top end with the RPM Performer package.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> Found these at Butler Performance. They come 3 3/4 tall and would need holes drilled for the filler and breather and the same issue with baffled grommets. They'd be about $400 by the time you got them done.....


You're killin' me!!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> You're killin' me!!!!


.....

Well some day when you don't have anything to do and it's warm......oh, yeah, it's always warm down there.......pull a cover off and see what's under there and measure from the cover lip to the top of a rocker at full lift. Maybe the standard covers will clear. Butler has billet spacers to raise them up but they are $100 too.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

So, what you're really saying is the GTO is a lot like the Harley and the MX bikes...another processing machine for Rick's money!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> So, what you're really saying is the GTO is a lot like the Harley and the MX bikes...another processing machine for Rick's money!


hot rods, bikes, booze, broads......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My experience has been that any time something is modified, it costs more money. The more it's modified, the more fab work and engineering an money required. A 14 second GTO is commonplace, a 13 second GTO is quick, but to get into the 12's takes $$$$, and to get into the 11's takes WAY more money. Also, the more fun you have, the more expensive it seems to become....heck, you can't take it with you...enjoy!!m ( and all along I was wondering where your rocker arm splash shields were....!!)
Jeff


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

Ames has them in their catalog.


----------



## wingnutooa (Feb 4, 2009)

Koppster said:


> No, I don't but I have the phone number to the guy who "restored" and built the car.
> 
> He told me the heads were off-the-shelf Edelbrock RPM Performers.
> 
> ...




Taylor plug wires. the only way to fly! money well spent right there...


what engine is in that again?

is that a YY code?


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Yup, it is a YY 400 out of a 73 Lemans...not ideal but it runs strong

"someday" I would like to replace the bottom end with a 389 just cause


----------



## wingnutooa (Feb 4, 2009)

hmmmm...maybe this page isn't as thorough as i though.

it says its either a 67, 428 or a 74, 455

http://www.teufert.net/pontiac/engcodes.htm


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The YY designation was used for 4 different years and A,B and f bodies.

67 428 block casting # 9786136

73 400 ....................# 481988

74 455 ....................# 485428

76 400.....................# 500557

check the block casting number to see which you have. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the 428.....


----------



## wingnutooa (Feb 4, 2009)

alright what website didyou get that off of.

how about an X3 and a YS


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Make sure you specify Fel-Pro Permadry v/c gaskets they are much better than the regluar rubber ones. I run synthetic oil in my firebird and of course everything on the motor is either chevy orange or chrome. It used to drive me crazy when you would et that mist down effect all over the front of the heads. Ever since changing to the permadry gaskets I have had no mess!!!


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> The YY designation was used for 4 different years and A,B and f bodies.
> 
> 67 428 block casting # 9786136
> 
> ...



Where is it and I'll check it out?


----------



## wingnutooa (Feb 4, 2009)

its on the bellhousing.

but since one of the options matches what you were told, chances are thats what it is.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> Where is it and I'll check it out?


Next to the distributor right in ahead of the bell housing. There will be a cast date code near it too. That should be a letter and then 3 or 4 numbers. Get that too, if you can.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

wingnutooa said:


> alright what website didyou get that off of.
> 
> how about an X3 and a YS


YS A-body 72 400 250 Turbo 400 L-78 R 1x4 481988 2 GTO
YS A-body 71 400 300 Turbo 400 L-78 1x4 481988 2 GTO
YS A-body 65 389 335 Powerglide 1x4 9778789 2 GTO
YS A-body 66 389 335 Powerglide 1x4 9778789 2 GTO
YS A-body 68 400 350 Turbo 400 L-67 1x4 9790071 2 GTO
YS A-body 69 400 350 Turbo 400 L-67 1x4 9790071 2 GTO
YS A-body 70 400 350 Turbo 400 L-67 1x4 9799914 2 GTO
YS X-body 74 350 200 Turbo 350 L-76 K 1x4 488986 2 GTO low comp
YS A-body 67 400 335 Turbo 400 L-67 1x4 9786133 2 GTO Califorina
YS A-body 73 400 230 Turbo 400 L-78 T 1x4 481988 2 
YS B-body 72 400 250 Turbo 400 L-78 T 1x4 481988 2 
YS B-body 72 400 250 Turbo 400 L-78 T 1x4 481988 2 
YS B-body 71 400 300 Turbo 400 L-78 1x4 481988 2 
YS B-body 71 400 300 Turbo 400 L-78 1x4 481988 2 
YS B-body 78 400 180 Turbo 350 L-78 Z 1x4 568557 2 
YS F-body 72 400 250 Turbo 400 L-78 T 1x4 481988 2 
YS F-body 73 400 230 Turbo 400 L-78 T 1x4 481988 2 
YS F-body 71 400 300 Turbo 400 L-78 1x4 481988 2 
YS F-body 75 400 185 Turbo 350 L-78 S 1x4 500557 2 
YS F-body 76 400 185 Turbo 350 L-78 Z 1x4 500557 2

X3 is a 73 400 with TH400 trans casting number 481988


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Careful what you ask for:

Apparently my 73 400 is really a 76 400, block casting 500557 only matches up to two YYs on the site I'm using: Pontiac Power

YY B-body 76 400 185 Turbo 350 L-78 I 1x4 500557 2 AC 
YY B-body 76 400 185 Turbo 350 L-78 Z 1x4 500557 2 AC 

Just keeps getting better all the time! 

PS: Next to the engine code is a stamp A126 and a sideways 2 or a 5, hard to tell
Above the YY stamp on the front of the block is the number 0230788


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, I believe A126 is the date code. Jan. 12th '76.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> Careful what you ask for:
> 
> Apparently my 73 400 is really a 76 400, block casting 500557 only matches up to two YYs on the site I'm using: Pontiac Power
> 
> ...





68greengoat said:


> Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, I believe A126 is the date code. Jan. 12th '76.


You guys have it figured out. It IS a 76 block.....


----------



## wingnutooa (Feb 4, 2009)

in this instance, since 66 isnt an option, it does mean 76 but that date code could also 

mean 66, as stated here

How to identify your Pontiac engine


----------



## 67goatman455 (Sep 22, 2007)

whoa whoa here.... 

Ill start off saying i have edelbrock finned aluminum valve covers and i am pretty sure there is not a baffle in them. I have a simple breather on one side and a plug on the other side, and i have had no problem with oil building up in the breather and "dripping" out. a film of oil on the bottom yes, but nothinga rag cant take care of....

Now on your clearance what i did with my covers is high tack a pair of Butler performance's 5/16" gaskets to the bottom of the cover and i can simply pull the covers off and put them back on with extreme ease, no leaks either i might add.

Here are the gaskets....
Butler Performance - Pontiac Valve Cover Gaskets


----------

